# My little Rascal's throwing up!



## chihuahualover27 (Apr 25, 2012)

my nearly 2 year old chihuahua Rascal has been throwing up more than usual lately. he doesnt act sick, tired, depressed, or show any signs that something is wrong with him. he has woke up in the middle of the night a few nights last week and thrown up yellow bile, then gone right back to sleep as if nothing happened. last night, he threw up what look like undigested food (it wasnt liquid-like at all, it was a long 'log' type mess). he then went right back to sleep. now this evening, he threw up what looks like food again, and again, and again. he threw up three very large 'logs' in a row. then, as if he thought nothing of it, he went about his day. 
there have been days before when he would have a grumbly tummy and sick-looking poop, but it usually appears that he got into something he shouldnt have and he gets over it. this has not happened in a while so i dont think its related to the throwing up. what could be wrong with his tummy?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sorry but I do not agree that he is not showing signs that something is wrong. Vomiting and bad stools ARE signs. Please take your dog to the vet.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i agree , they are NOT ok things! if he had say ate cat food or something THEN thrown up or have diarrhea then ok BUT from out of no where! , i would seriously take him to the vets ASAP! , good luck!


----------

